# Steve Bedair - Badly ill



## Shopsweeper (Jan 23, 2015)

*Apologies if this has already been discussed* but I just learned that *Steve Bedair* has been diagnosed with Stage 4 Lung cancer.

Please join me in a prayer for Steve.  He has put out a lot of helpful information about his projects and seeing what he did always made things clear for me.

On top of that, I have 2 of his guide rods on pistols in my safe.  I do not know Steve beyond a few emails years ago but my heart goes out to his plight.

I believe that God knows the body as no physician can.  I will commit to pray with boldness for his recovery and for a good quality of time with his wife and 2 daughters. 

Thank you for your prayers regarding this father, machinist, businessman, and mentor.

-Devon


----------



## chhedausa (Jan 23, 2015)

I am sorry to hear that he is suffering.  I do not know him, but I am very grateful for his dedication and passion to machining and sharing so much knowledge.  My thoughts are with him today.


----------



## Brain Coral (Jan 23, 2015)

My prayers and thoughts go out to Steve and his family. I cannot imagine what they are going through...

Brian


----------



## fastback (Jan 23, 2015)

Just went to Steve's site and notices that his illness statement was 1/14 a year ago.  At that time he said he had between 6 weeks and 6 months.  He did stop the cancer treatment and opted for quality of life.


Paul


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 23, 2015)

Now this is super bad news. Steve is an expert ,on the 9X20. He will be in my prayers for sure.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Shopsweeper (Jan 23, 2015)

fastback said:


> Just went to Steve's site and notices that his illness statement was 1/14 a year ago.  At that time he said he had between 6 weeks and 6 months.  He did stop the cancer treatment and opted for quality of life.
> 
> 
> Paul



I COMPLETELY blanked on that part (I'm still signing things 2014).  Since this much time has passed there is probably more news out there.  I may search around some.

Devon


----------



## Shopsweeper (Jan 23, 2015)

I found a gofundme site I won't link here because I am unsure about the rules about such things and I don't want to offend anyone with solicitation of donations.  But those who feel like donating could google and find it.

The prayers are welcome, I am sure.  I have a family of my own and stories like this hit home.

It looks like the site was created *Jan 16, 2015 *so he seems to still be with us here.  There is an update on his health on that site as well with a few specifics.  It does sound like he is home with hospice at this point. 

I never did get a 9x20 but I remember reading all about them at Steve's site - back before I bought my first lathe.


----------



## NEL957 (Nov 29, 2015)

Has there been any updates with Steves condition? My heart and prayers go out to him and his family.

Nelson Collar


----------



## NEL957 (Nov 29, 2015)

My mistake, I should have googled it before responding. 

Roland Steven Bedair, 53,  passed away Thursday, March 19, 2015

He will be truly missed, his talent was shared with all.


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks for posting the update, Nelson. You are so right, he was a talented individual and was a blessing to this hobby.


----------



## wawoodman (Dec 1, 2015)

Sorry to hear. Thanks for the update, Nelson.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 3, 2015)

The passing of Steve is sad news for the 9X20 community. He was probably the best known backer of the imports. Knowledge will be lost here if someone does not step up to the plate and take the reins. To his Family go my condolences. He will be missed.

 "Billy G"


----------



## HMF (Jan 23, 2016)

I am terribly sorry to hear this. I apologize for my delay. 
Someone, please contact his friends and supporters and invite them to save his stuff here as a legacy.


----------



## HMF (Jan 24, 2016)

I saved the content on Steve Bedair's site in the mini-lathe and mill knowledge base.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 24, 2016)

I believe the copyright is held by his wife now that he has passed. I will check to find out. Steve was a good friend.

 "Billy G"


----------



## HMF (Jan 24, 2016)

If we don't save these things,  they will disappear when web hosting is no longer paid for. I've seen it over and over. Maybe she will give her consent to save his legacy.


----------

